# Duece's Staycation at Casa de Pitbullmama and a Lazy White Dog- Or is He



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So Ronnie went out of town for a few days and Duece aka Juice Juice stayed at Casa de Pitbullmama. Brayden looooves his puppy. That's right Duece belongs to Brayden according to the 2 yr old. Anyway, here are some pics. The first one is actually from the summer but I posted it because my grass looked bangin in it lol. Sadly, it is now yucky and brown and will be until March.







Stupid fake grass.
















Taking a walk. He has 2 leashes because Brayden wanted to hold one.
















































Brayden at the park with his Juice Juice. Actually, he now calls him "My Duecey."








Duece riding shotgun in my truck

And now some pics of my handsome white baby dogs.....OMG he does run!
























































He reminds me of a greyhound here










































Brayden at the park showing off for Duece


























Wait for it Wait for it......




















































































































































































































Hook it up little dude


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

wow! great pics n vids!!! the dogs look really good and really happy! tell kangol to lay off the little debbie's!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Omg once more I love ur son!! HE is hilarious!!! LOL I love the landmine part LOL He's too adorable!! great videos!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

great pics!

I never knew the WD had a black leg... Looks like he sat one cheek on wet paint..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> great pics!
> 
> I never knew the WD had a black leg... Looks like he sat one cheek on wet paint..


No hims sat in motor oil silly!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya dude i was shocked forst time i saw that, i totally did think he sat in something rofl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwe, I <3 your boys - great videos LOL. Brayden's such a lil sweety


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


>


Nice!  lol. Bunch of other great pics too!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice pics Lauren! The black and white photo of Brayden, he looks evil! haha Love it!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those are great pics .. Cute video's too


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

AWWWWW I loves the white dog and duece is awesome too bad they dont get along lol , brayden is a sweetie and agreed I love the black n white pic he looks so boyish there lol " what can i get away with ?" face LOVE IT


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> wow! great pics n vids!!! the dogs look really good and really happy! tell kangol to lay off the little debbie's!


Thank you, Mastaaaaa!
Oh, and about the Little Debbies...









He has actually lost some weight Ima have to get him on a scale this weekend. It's not so much the snack cakes as it is the 2 yr old feeding hi half his dinner while I am not looking.



ashes said:


> Omg once more I love ur son!! HE is hilarious!!! LOL I love the landmine part LOL He's too adorable!! great videos!!














Aireal said:


> ya dude i was shocked forst time i saw that, i totally did think he sat in something rofl










Its hard to see since he is ALWAYS sitting on his butt.



Lex's Guardian said:


> Awwwe, I <3 your boys - great videos LOL. Brayden's such a lil sweety














American_Pit13 said:


> Nice!  lol. Bunch of other great pics too!!!














Wingman said:


> Nice pics Lauren! The black and white photo of Brayden, he looks evil! haha Love it!


Mischievous for sure!












Sadie said:


> Those are great pics .. Cute video's too














angelbaby said:


> AWWWWW I loves the white dog and duece is awesome too bad they dont get along lol , brayden is a sweetie and agreed I love the black n white pic he looks so boyish there lol " what can i get away with ?" face LOVE IT











He gets away with everything. Sometimes I have to leave the room so I don't CTFU in front of him when he does something bad.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww lauren you don't got to explain the little debbie's , this is the only dog i'll take and love to look at no matter what size he is =D


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Omg awesome pics my Tornado !!! 
Gosh I missed my boy ..... but he loves his Bray Bray and Auntie Lauren ...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aireal said:


> awww lauren you don't got to explain the little debbie's , this is the only dog i'll take and love to look at no matter what size he is =D


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG all three of my fave boys in one thread, thank you so much Lauren for posting these, I have missed seeing my Duecey boy and Kangol. Can't watch the vids but I know Bray gives you hell  I am lovin the pics.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are great pics, Brayden is such a doll. I never knew Kangol had that black patch on his back, that is pretty cool. The two leash thing is funny I've done that before with my nephew.


----------

